# My biggest red on fly



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

I know this was caught out of my kayak and not my boat but I am so stoked. Went out this a.m. with the fly rod fishing with my cousin when I Hooked 








up to a slob of a fish (Was for me anyways) on a hand tied gurgler fly with a rabbit zonker striped tail. 








The red weighed in at 8.5lbs cant wait to catch a bigger one









This was an accomplishment for me, first red on a hand tied fly, biggest red on fly and I'm stoked! 
Thanks for reading


----------



## emarf (Jul 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice. That's going to be a tough act to follow next time you go out.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice fish...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet bro, congrats!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing like a big redfish in a kayak! Especially on the fly


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Diggin it! Nice Red anyday from any boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great red on fly!!


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice job! My buddy got his biggest on fly the other day at 32.5"


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all, yes next time i will definitely have a task to set out for after yesterdays fish, but 32.5" red must have been awesome!


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Job, especially on a hand tied fly...Congrats!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrat's, that's a fattie for sure


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Redfish + fly + pics = SWEET!


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice, still trying to get my first on a fly. congrats!


----------



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

Outstanding. By 'hand tied' I suspect you mean you caught it on a fly you tied. Well? What kind? Any pics to share?

A kayak IS a boat, though we know what you mean. 

Keep with that fly rod--you'll be happier for it.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. I caught the red on a gurgler I tied to try and imitate a white and red top pup It had a white rabbit zonker tail, white hackle, with a strip of red on the front, then pearl colored foam top. Heres a picture of a trout I caught early that morning showing the fly...


----------

